# New To Bow Hunting



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey guys this is my first year bow hunting and I just wondering how many of you use calls and which ones you use. Also how important is it to use scent blocker and do you like to use scent to attract deer?

Any comments will be appreciated


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

I would say get the movie mastering the art by primos hunting calls, it is full of good info and tactics on calling. I got the primos trophy grunter, it has six different calls i can use and the doe in estrus can be loud for long range calling. I would say if you going to be doing early season doe hunting get a fawn in distress call also. Get some antlers or a rattle bag to do some rattling with. If you going to be calling in the late season you might want to look into calls that you breath in on instead of blow out, because the moisture can cause em to freeze up. Scent locker or other products, ive never used em. Ill put spruce branches in the washer for a cycle on hot, then take em out and wash clothes without soap, dry them out side and spray down once dry with the broth from boiling spruce needles, leaves sticks ect. ill put em in a waterproof bag and store em. for attractents it depends on time of season, full rut- some estrus and a little buck urine maybe use a drag stick and drag the scent to your set up. i also boil down cider to concentrate it some and spray a little of that around, less is more. otherwise good luck.


----------

